# Any feedback on Monitor Audio speaker system??



## markprovo (Mar 15, 2009)

I need some opnion about Monitor audio speaker system. I had a guy come out and give me some ideas and quote on our HT. He works at a well known audio company here in town. He spoke so highly about Monitor Audio that I need to have some other opnions as well.

Monitor Audio breaks down into Platinum, Gold, Silver and Bronzer system packages. Any preference to a which system would be a conservative one to my room 22X14X9??

He mentioned that Monitor Auido speaker are way better all around than Klipsch and Paradigm. Any second opinion??

Thanks for your feedback..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

markprovo said:


> Monitor Audio breaks down into Platinum, Gold, Silver and Bronzer system packages. Any preference to a which system would be a conservative one to my room 22X14X9??
> 
> He mentioned that Monitor Auido speaker are way better all around than Klipsch and Paradigm. Any second opinion??


I would disagree that they are better then Klipsch and Paradigm particularly the Bronze however they are a very good speaker and the upper 3 are good value for the money. I have a friend who has the RS6 and they sound really nice with very natural highs and lows.


----------



## markprovo (Mar 15, 2009)

Tony,

Before this guy showed up and instead of helping me narrow the options down confused me even more these were my options . See below.

Paradigm, I'm leaning towards the Studio series. Any recommendation
- S40 or S60 large towers (front)
- CC590 or CC690 Center
- ADP 590 Surround
- Seismic 10 0r 12 Subwoofer


- Klipsch, the speakers are
- WF 35 or RF 63 large towers
- WC 24 or RC62 centers
- WS 24 (what do you think about this one?? I like the way it looks, but what about performance?) or RS 52
- RW 12d subwoofer.

Any suggestions and advice on those set ups??

thanks again


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

well, my thoughts are give them a listen if you can. Any of the speakers listed above will sound very good and it boils down to what you like. Geven your two choices above I personally would go with the Paradigm S60's with the CC690 center but Have you looked at SVSound? they only sel online and bang for buck make the best subwoofers and speakers. The MTS-01 speaker system is fantastic (several members here have them and absolutely love them). For a sub the PB13 Ultra is just amazing (I have one) and cant say enough good things about it. The build quality of SVS systems is top notch and they sound amazing.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

A few years ago I had some Monitor Audio Silver 5i's. I felt they did many things well and one ore two things better that my current speakers. The MA tweeters are great and really contribute to their awesome upper mid-range. I really enjoyed listening to Jazz and Classical with these speakers,... they just did something with the horns that sounded very realistic, unfortunately the bass was a bit bloated IMO.

I would not hesitate to recommend a Monitor Audio Silver or Gold system over either of the systems you are looking at. May also be worthwhile to have a listen to the SVS system that Tony recommends.

Hard part is,...there are many, many great systems out there, trouble is finding the one that is right for you.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Might as well listen to PSB while you are at it.


----------



## markprovo (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks Tony and Mark for the feedback!


----------



## wsu99999 (Jul 29, 2009)

If you are looking at Klipsch, I would avoid the W series. If you must go with Klipsch, get the RF63s
They are great speakers.

In my honest opinion, I would go with Klipsch, but I would search Craigslist until I found cheap Heritage speakers. I have a pair of LaScalas at home and for the money, I can't find anything that even comes remotely close to my setup, and I've auditioned numerous setups. 

I'm not saying LaScalas or Klipschorns are the best out there, I'm saying for the money they can be found used, they are hard to beat.

I paid 450 bucks for my LaScalas used. New they are around 4k each. You can probably pick up a pair of LaScalas for 500-800 bucks and they will BLOW away all of the mentioned speakers.

Then, buy a heresy or Cornwall for a center (or a 3rd Lascala, but that would be pretty hard to fit under a TV), and Heresys, Cornwalls, Forte's, Quartets, Forte II's, or really any other Heritage speaker for your rears. I guarantee the sound will amaze you.


----------

